# Pier and Beam



## shawanda (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi all...
My family and I have finally gotten settled into our first home, and go figure, weve got problems. The one Im concerned with is the foundation. It is a pier and beam, and the house is unlevel. Upon discovery, it appears that the piers are concrete cinder blocks which have broken due to excess weight and the beams have splintered and broken, making the house unlevel. I grew up in the country in a family of low income and so DIY has become life, and I kinda like it that way. My question is this. In west texas where the soil is rocky to say the least, would it be wise to just relevel the house on cinder blocks, or would you reccommend something else? I am looking for a more long term remedy as I really don't want to have to do this every five years.


----------



## frodo (Aug 5, 2008)

sorry, but you don't want to know.  the house needs a foundation. it needs
 a footer built all the way around the house, and cross sectional at the load bearing walls. some one just set your house on the ground, with no foundation.   who did you buy it from?  wa this condition revealed to you 
 under this terms of ''disclosure'' when you bought it   i would be asking somebody some hard questions, if i were you.   start by talking to a lawyer
 didn't the bank have the property inspected first?  or the morgage co.?
 i am not a lawyer, i am not giving out lawyer advice, this is just my country
 a98  OPINION


----------



## East_Texas (Aug 12, 2008)

Look in the phone book under house leveling and you will probably find several people in the business of fixing your type of problems.  Pier and Beam is a widely used type of foundation all over this area and has been for a long time.  I have built houses this way for 30+ years and if they are properly installed will last for the life of the house.  You could go to the large expense of putting a poured foundation all around the house but it is not necessary, not in your part of the country.  *Call a professional and have him/her come look at it*


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 13, 2008)

Unfortunatley, from here we cannot see how to help. Having a professional set of eyes on the issue is the best way. 
And like East Texas said, this is an issue all over your area, soil types are typical for this style pier foundation. Clay tends to move around, and you see the results.
Good luck.


----------

